# 55 Gallon Betta home



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

So I recently decided to tear down my 55 and make it home for my Dragon Scale. Its a dirt w/PS cap and right now moderately planted but by the end of tomorrow should be heavily planted. I had an upsetting mishap with him 2 weeks ago where he jumped from his little tank during a cleaning and I dont know how long he was there but was pretty dry and his fins were all stuck together, now he is home in the 55 and fully recovered and seems quite happy there. He shares the tank with some least killi's and swamp darters.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

WHat a beautiful and lucky fellow!Ho is he doing withe the least killies?Is he hunting them or?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

He is kind of funny with them, he stalks them flares and then turns and swims away. He does follow the Darters around a lot just watching them as though he is intrigued or confused by them.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

what a lucky betta!


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

That is one pampered betta!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes spoiled. Mostly because he has a decent temperament and does not seem to mind other fish. He is also in this tank with the female he spawned with, she bothers him more then he does her. a few more pics.
<a href="http://s712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/dirtydutch4x/?action=view&current=100E0641.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/dirtydutch4x/100E0641.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/dirtydutch4x/?action=view&current=100E0637.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/dirtydutch4x/100E0637.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/dirtydutch4x/?action=view&current=100E0601.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/dirtydutch4x/100E0601.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/dirtydutch4x/?action=view&current=100E0639.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/dirtydutch4x/100E0639.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice tank and beautiful bettas!


----------

